
Show HN: Pyre – A command-line interface for Tinder - zachlatta
https://github.com/zachlatta/pyre
======
fake-name
It should probably be noted that this is apparently for the "2015 Stupid Shit
No One Needs & Terrible Ideas Hackathon"
([https://stupidhackathon.github.io/](https://stupidhackathon.github.io/)).

So... yes, the _point_ is that it's stupid and amusing.

~~~
graublau
The prize categories are hilarious.

~~~
alphonse23
There was another one, with the same name held in New York last year:
[http://www.stupidhackathon.com/](http://www.stupidhackathon.com/), funny how
this one has the same name, but this one has a github.io address.

The SF hackathon didn't have nearly as many sex toys...

~~~
joshu
Different people. I asked.

------
osetinsky
I'd really like to see ASCII representations of my matches.

~~~
myblake
Yeah some of us in the audience were wondering the same thing, where's the
ASCII pics?!

------
nichochar
Man I WISH i knew about this hackathon! Does someone know a good resource to
keep up to date with upcoming hackathons (in SF or just by city, or even
global and i'll filter)?

~~~
whorleater
[http://challengepost.com/discover](http://challengepost.com/discover) \- is
usually what I've seen being used as the de facto hackathon organizing site.

------
ljk
this is a pretty good idea, like a "don't judge a book by its cover" version
of tinder.. but that kind of goes against the whole point of tinder, right?

------
Jarred
Can it show pics via ASCII art?

~~~
smacktoward
Yes, but they all come out

    
    
        ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
That's not ASCII, that's Unicode (or Shift-JIS, or JIS X 0201...)

------
psychometry
Serious question: Why does Tinder need an API?

~~~
Freeboots
You could make a kind of 'set and forget' Tinder.

What if you made it say yes to everyone. Then it takes only the ones who
matched. Then you could start culling people by with the word 'YOLO' or
hashtags or instagram accounts in their bio or some shit. Then start running
facial recognition based on manually selected ideals. Then it could send an
opener line from a list. And then finally, it could send you an alert if the
match replies to your automatic opener, as well as recording all their
details.

Make some fake facebook accounts and start running it in different cities etc
to collect a bigger data set, you could find your own personalised
statistically most successful pick up line, by age group, 'likes' etc.

We can call it "Fear of Rejection"

Edit: I have no idea what im doing, how can you make it reply to a received
message?
[https://github.com/zachlatta/pyre/compare/master...MichaelYo...](https://github.com/zachlatta/pyre/compare/master...MichaelYock:patch-1)

~~~
robzyb
Its already been made. See TinderBox.

It uses Eigenfaces to figure out if it should like someone for you, and then
has a basic conversation to judge if they are sufficiently interested for
Tinderbox to alert you.

[https://github.com/crockpotveggies/tinderbox](https://github.com/crockpotveggies/tinderbox)

------
whiskeySix
What's the over/under on the number of people this will get laid? I'm putting
it at 1.

------
mpnordland
Love that it's called Pyre. Who's dead?

------
twic
Why is everything a Go CLI these days? This should totally be a Ruby gem!

~~~
ufmace
At first I thought I should write one the next time I'm bored for a while.
Then I googled and found that it already exists. Naturally.
[https://github.com/nneal/tinder_pyro](https://github.com/nneal/tinder_pyro)

------
bshimmin
Great name choice!

------
grimmdude
Exactly what I was looking for; a command line interface for an image based
dating service. What's up with this 'command line for everything' fad? Balls
to britches

~~~
grimmdude
Holy smokes!

~~~
grimmdude
You gotta love the extreme down voting going on here at Hacker News. Woohoo!

~~~
twic
This is a gratuitously negative comment so i can get in on the downvotes here.

~~~
grimmdude
Woohoo!

~~~
grimmdude
Woohoo!

